# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Lều cắm trại du lịch 8 -10 người Hewolf HW-Z1636

## tunhuaduytan

Vật dụng không thể thiếu khi đi dã ngoại đó chính là _lều cắm trại_ - đây là một ngôi nhà di động, giúp cho kỳ nghỉ của chúng ta trở nên đặc biệt và ý nghĩa hơn.Bạn đang tìm một chiếc lều cắm trại phù hợp cho 8 – 10 người. Hôm nay bingbong sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn mẫu lều cắm trại du lịch 8 – 10 người Hewoly HW – Z 1636, với những ưu điểm vượt trội của mình mà đây là một trong những sản phẩm đang được sự tin dùng của đông đảo khách hàng.

*Đặc điểm nổi trội của lều cắm trại du lịch 8 – 10 người* - Một trong những đặc điểm nổi bật của loại lều cắm trại này, đó chính là thông thoáng. Luôn mang đến một cảm giác thoải mái khi sử dụng. - Với chiều cao của lều là 2,1m, chính vì thế mà chúng ta sẽ không phải cúi khi di chuyển trong lều trại.- Lều cắm trại được thiết kế gồm 3 phòng khác nhau .1 phòng khách và 2 phòng ngủ. Đủ diện tích cho 8-10 người có thể thoải mái sinh hoạt và đựng đồ dùng cá nhân.- Cấu tạo lều trại theo kiểu mái vòm, khi trời mưa hoặc sương xuống không bị đọng lại trên lều. Gây nên tình trạng thấm dột như nhiều loại lều cắm trại khác.- Với dây đai cố định, gồm các cọc lều chắc chắn. Giúp lều cắm trại có thể trụ vững cả khi gặp gió to.- Khung xương được làm từ những sợi thủy tinh tổng hợp chắc chắn, đảm bảo an toàn cho khách hàng khi sử dụng.- Kích thước khi gấp chỉ còn 63 x 20 cm. Giúp chúng ta có thể mang vác và di chuyển một cách dễ dàng.*Một số lưu ý khi đi cắm trại qua đêm.*- Lựa chọn địa điểm rộng rãi và thoáng mát để có đủ diện tích dựng lều trại. Đặc biệt là đối với những loại lều cắm trại có kích thước lớn từ 8-12 người các bạn nên tìm hiểu trước.- Hoàn thành việc dựng lều cắm trại trước khi trời tối, giúp việc thao tác dựng lều chuẩn và bạn còn nhiều thời gian nghỉ ngơi và làm các việc khác.- Chuẩn bị đầy đủ những tư trang, cũng như vật dụng cần thiết như: túi ngủ, đèn pin, dao nhỏ, thuốc men…- Mang theo đồ ăn khô để phòng những trường hợp bất trắc khi xảy ra.- Lựa chọn trang phục rộng để chúng ta luôn cảm giác thoải mái khi di chuyển. Với những ưu điểm vượt trội trên, lều cắm trại du lịch 8-10 người Hewoly HW – Z 1636 sẽ là sự lựa chọn tốt nhất để đi dã ngoại tập thể.

----------

